# Sinamics S120 Problem Bremsensteuerung und Impulssperre



## spsbändiger (4 Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
benötige dringend Hilfe bei einer Inbetriebname.
U.a. verfahren wir eine Last mit einem Förderantrieb (rund 2 To) senkrecht.
Hardware CU 320-2 PN,Motormodul.
U/F mit M/N Regelung.
EPOS-Drehzahlregelung mit Geber.
Motor - Asynchronmaschine mit Haltebremse und Getriebe.
Haltebremse wird vom Motormodul gesteuert
Safety Integrated
Software Starter V 4.6

Antrieb verfährt einwandfrei und positioniert auch,soweit alles klar.
Nun das Problem:
Bei Stop soll die Last natürlich da halten wo sie ist.
Dazu muss bei Halt natürlich die Impulssperre solange verzögert werden und der Antrieb in Regelung bleiben bis die Haltebremse wirksam
angezogen hat.Der Antrieb schaft das,nur die Impulssperre kommt zu früh.Folge die Fuhre schmiert ab.
Bei Not-Halt wird SS1 ausgelöst und Aus 3 Rampe abgefahren dann kommt die Bremse und dann erst soll Impulssperre und STO folgen.
Auch hier Antrieb schmiert ab.Der Abstand zwischen Start Haltebremse und Impulsperre beträt ca. 190 ms sollte aber doppelt so groß sein.
Habe wirklich alle Parameter in dem Bereich angepackt aber Null Wirkung.
Erweiterte Bremsensteuerung,Bremsenschließzeit erhöht,
Parameter P1228,P1217-alles keine Wirkung
Wer weis Rat?


----------



## zako (4 Januar 2014)

... zieh Dir mal Kapitel 7.3 rein:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68042590

Ggf. liegt es an p1152, dass der bei Dir nicht auf "1" steht?


----------



## spsbändiger (5 Januar 2014)

das ist es drfinitiv nicht.


----------



## spsbändiger (5 Januar 2014)

wer kennt sich außerdem mit SLS aus?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2014)

Nur mal so ein Verdacht:
Gehst du das Problem evtl. von der falschen Seite an?
Kann der S120 überhaupt sauber positionieren?
Was passiert bei Erreichen der Position? Kann der S120 überhaupt die Last "halten"
Bei einem ASM ist es nicht weit her mit Moment in diesem Fall.

Ich denke der Hinweis von zako mit p1152 (Anfahren gegen geschlossene Bremse) geht in die selbe Richtung.
Nur wirkt das beim Anfahren. Du brauchst eher das Gegenstück beim Bremsen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (5 Januar 2014)

... jetzt sprichst Du plötztlich von SLS, oben noch von SS1.

SS1 macht ja eine AUS3- Rampe und danach wird STO aktiviert. Ich habe jetzt keine STARTER Masken vor mir, aber es könnte natürlich sein, dass bei Dir sofort STO (Impulssperre) ausgelöst wird, sobald die Rampe abgefahren wurde. Eigentlich müsste es noch die Möglichkeit geben, STO (zusätzlich) zu verzögern.

 Man könnte z.B. bei SAFETY- Anforderung  den EPos abbremsen und anschließen über AUS1 ausschalten.
Bsp: Rücklauframe 800ms, Bremsenschliesszeit 200ms, STO wird aber erst nach 1000ms gegeben.

Gibt es eigentlich bei Dir einen Unterschied im Verhalten, ob Du über SS1 ausschaltest oder ob Du normal über den EPos anhälst und dann AUS1 wegnimmst?
Steht der p1152 bei Dir wirklich schon auf Festbinektor "1"

Ansonsten würde ich mal die "relevanten" Steuer- und Zustandsbits tracen (die kann man ja dann Bitgranualar darstellen (und auch nur die die einen interessieren)).
Danach würde am Dienstag wohl auch die SIEMENS- Hotline fragen - dann hättest Du diese in Deiner Anfrage gleich griffbereit.

PS.: Von Deiner Beschreibung im U/f bin ich etwas verwirrt. Du verfährst diese Achse aber nicht in U/f oder? p1300 sollte schon auf 21 stehen.
Hast Du die SERVO oder die VECTOR Regelung ausgewählt (SERVO wäre schon dynamischer).
Regelungstechnisch könnte man noch die Gewichtskraft mit einem Zusatzmoment kompensieren - z.B. man hält mal die Last im Stillstand in Regelung, schaut das Istmoment an, und trägt dieses in p2930 ein. Diesen Konnektor könnte man dann als Zusatzmoment in p1513 verschalten - nur so als Tipp zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## zako (16 Januar 2014)

... hallo,

gibt es hier Neuigkeiten? Lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben


----------



## rf91909 (5 April 2017)

spsbändiger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> benötige dringend Hilfe bei einer Inbetriebname.
> U.a. verfahren wir eine Last mit einem Förderantrieb (rund 2 To) senkrecht.
> Hardware CU 320-2 PN,Motormodul.
> ...



Hallo,

auch wenn's schon drei Jahre her ist, wie wurde das Problem gelöst?

Ich kämpfe nämlich momentan mit einem sehr ähnlichen Fall.
Ich steuere die Motor-Haltebremse (wie Ablaufsteuerung) über Safety Integrated an (Sichere Bremsenansteuerung SBC freigeben).
Wenn ich bei stehender Achse in Regelung SS1 anwähle, wird STO sofort aktiv, selbst wenn ich testweise mal eine ganze Sekunde für die Bremsschließzeit in P1217 eingebe. Folge ist ein Absacken der Achse bis die Bremse wirklich schliesst.
Wird P1217 bei SBC etwa nicht ausgewertet?
Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp.

Freundliche Grüße


----------

